# Computer Engineer - 2147



## RajasekarSA (May 16, 2013)

Hi Senior Expats,

I'm planning to apply PR for Canada.

Kindly clear my doubts....

I'm working as a Senior System Administrator in (Windows, VMware & Documentum Administrations).

But my main duties are not fully covered in the code 2147 - Computer Engineer.

Instead, majority of my roles are covered in 2171, 2172, 2175 & 2281 (where 2147 code is menitoned as "Classified Elsewhere" in these codes).

My question is, can I able to apply with the code "2147- Computer Engineer". 

I'm not able to attach the NOC 2011 list here due to huge file size. Please find the NOC2011 list in 
---www5.hrsdc.gc.ca/NOC/English/NOC/2011/Welcome.aspx

Please help me, since I'm in a rush bcoz only 120 seats are available out of 300 positions for this financial year: May 2013- April 2014.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ive wondered this as well as im a combo of 2281, 2282 and 2147.

But its only 2147 - computer engineer listed.

So therefore would it make us eligible to apply for or ?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

It doesn't really matter at this point as the cap is reached for 2147.


----------

